# TV Near outdoor Hot Tub



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Thoughts on code reference for TV mounted on side of garage by outdoor hot tub? Other than the receptacle distance I'm not seeing any other restriction.


That's because there aren't any. One thing is if the TV has metal parts and is within 5' of the tub then it would have to be bonded


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I can imagine the TV innards corroding out from chlorinated water vapor in pretty short order but that's their problem :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I can imagine the TV innards corroding out from chlorinated water vapor in pretty short order but that's their problem :thumbup:


Outdoor TV's..

http://www.skyvue.com/?gclid=CJSDxKDrj7kCFZCe4Aodym8A3g


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's all you need...

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/red-neck-television-58359/


----------

